# Actually taking the test... (a preview)



## javajunkie (Feb 3, 2009)

I wrote this in an email describing the actual process of taking the test, and thought it might help take some of the mystery out of all that security:

The testing experience itself was.. well... an experience.  To say security was tight would be an understatement.  I arrived, and after being greeted I was handed a set of rules and watched while I read them.  After spending a suitably long time reading, I presented two forms of ID: both current and with signature, and one with a picture.  After very careful scrutiny I was asked to sign a black pad on the counter, and all three signatures were compared on the tester's computer screen.  The picture id stayed with me, but EVERYTHING else went into a testing center locker.  Banned items included purses, coats, hoodies, paper in any form, cell phones, pagers, and (amazingly) watches and wedding rings.  Then my fingerprint was taken electronically (I put it on a little scanner with a glass "finger-shaped" impression), and my photograph was taken.

My photo id and I proceeded 5 feet to the the testing room monitor, who I think was a retiree.  He reminded me of Grandpa: respectfully reassuring and absolutely by-the-book.  He checked my photo id again and held it while I turned my pockets inside-out, swiped out my back pockets, and pulled up my sleeves to show I wasn't sneaking in a watch or bracelet.  Then I was fingerprinted again, and informed that I would be taped both visually and audibly the whole time I was in the testing room.  I got my id back, and was issued a set of earplugs and a whiteboard with marker, which I was not allowed to write on before the test started and would be confiscated as I left.  I certainly didn't need the earplugs -- it was deathly quiet in there!  In case it was too quiet, there were headphones at every station with white noise.  The stations were in a semi-circle with the test monitor sitting behind glass so he could see everyone.  Each station had a keyboard, mouse with mousepad, monitor, and nothing else.

Once I completed the test (about 35 minutes), I was escorted out of the room and fingerprinted again.  My photo id was checked again against both me and my photo in the computer, and I was sent to get my things out of the locker.  I was issued a receipt to show that I'd tested that day (most people get results then, but not us EMTs) and a token to get out of the parking garage, and I was on my way home.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 3, 2009)

Typical standard testing procedures for a Board and or License Examination.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 3, 2009)

They are not even supposed to allow asthmatics to take their inhaler or angina patients nitro in with them.  They will usually have the monitor keep the meds for you and let you use them if needed.  But hopefully if you are in EMS you can handle the stress of a test w/o taking your meds otherwise you may be in the wrong field.  They eliminate almost any possible way you could cheat.


----------



## csly27 (Feb 3, 2009)

That is good to know, I just finshed my emt-b course I will be doing my ride a long on valentines day and the nremt after that. Now I at least know what and what not to bring to the test so thanks for that.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 4, 2009)

medic417 said:


> They are not even supposed to allow asthmatics to take their inhaler or angina patients nitro in with them.  They will usually have the monitor keep the meds for you and let you use them if needed.  But hopefully if you are in EMS you can handle the stress of a test w/o taking your meds otherwise you may be in the wrong field.  They eliminate almost any possible way you could cheat.



Some people just get waaay nervous over big tests but do great on scene. I nearly passed out at my EMT practical. The testing guy actually stopped me in mid assesment "You look like you're about to pass out... Do you need to sit down?" Never passed out on scene, though :]!


----------



## GonnaBeEMT (Feb 5, 2009)

I was forced to spit out my chewing gum even.......


----------



## rjddvm (Feb 5, 2009)

I had to put my lip balm and Kleenex in the locker too.  They had official Kleenex for those with sniffly noses, which was a good thing.  

I went through the same thing when I took my vet boards six years ago, and those took at least four hours.  Fortunately we got several breaks since I get nervous without my lip balm!


----------

